
What will it take to get a robot to clean your home so you don’t have to do it? - edward
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602128/the-robot-you-want-most-is-far-from-reality/?utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=post
======
ankurdhama
The problem is not "I want a robot to clean my house", the problem is "Design
a home that cleans itself".

